# Sounds fishy to me!



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## robert@fm (Jul 24, 2014)

Cod knows, there's no plaice for this sort of thing these dace.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> Cod knows, there's no plaice for this sort of thing these dace.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 3, 2014)

if it's an act of cod perhaps we should let the cod father know?


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh for cod's hake, can we please scale back on the fish puns?


----------

